# For all our pups



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

This may be a little late, but was just going to wish all our pups who are waiting at the bridge a Happy Christmas, and if any of you want to add your own wishes then do so

Just because we may all be busy tomorrow, and laughing and having fun does not mean that any of you have been forgotten. For me, I will find a quiet time to remember my gang, and wish once again that there could be another hug and another cuddle.

Kelly, Ginny, Holly & Ralph, have fun, play with your other friends and sleep softly, we miss you and will always love you


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Tomorrow will be 9 months since Phoenix passed away. He is with us every day in spirit and we still miss him terribly. We speak his name almost everyday in passing. He was truly a joy....I can't say enough good things about him. 

MY BEAUTIFUL BOY.....TOMORROW WON'T BE THE SAME WITHOUT YOU!!!! 

We will always love and miss you!!!!!! Have fun with the angels tomorrow baby....


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Yeah....
Just remembering my Dudley, the terrier-terrorist mix.
Never knew that last Christmas........ would be his last Christmas.

And he hated the clip-on antlers.


----------



## twofastdogs (Nov 8, 2009)

Remembering my sisters greyhound, Lacey. She died suddenly a week before Thanksgiving. 

And Patch, my greyhound. Have fun my fast friends!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rembering my babies at the bridge, Spice, Peanut and little Charlie


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Merry Christmas dear Maggie. I am thinking of you and remembering all the Christmas' we had together. All those silly pictures with antlers, bows and hats that you endured with grace. And how you enjoyed your special Christmas treats. We miss you, we love you and will never forget.

Have a wonderful day playing with all your Bridge friends.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Merry Christmas my beautiful golden boys King and Rowdy. Please keep each other company while you wait for me .. oh and can you also keep my non-goldies company

Prince (collie mix), Earl (shepard), Baron (shepard), Duke the shepard and Duke the little cocker mix who never got to be old?

Stasha and Taffy 2 beautiful calicos.

You all brought laughter and light into the world and are remembered on this Day .. nameste little ones.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Merry Christmas Casey, you are so missed today. I hope you and your friends receive tons of toys and treats.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Remembering my sweet golden boys Paul and Simon. I love you and miss you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

The biggest hug and big slobbery kisses on the muzzle to my beloved Max with the amazing eyes (Rottie/GSD). 
Soft hugs and tender repeated kisses on the temple to my beloved hip-hugger Ashley (Shih Tzu).
Kisses and a bag of Doritos chips for Puddy (female Tabby).
Kisses and promises not to brush you for Fluffy (female, DLH cat).
Kisses and all the time you want to pluck your tummy hair and hide Kelbosa sausage for Alexandra Fuzz Butt (female, DSH).

Thinking of you too Dad. I like to think of you working on a beautiful garden with your amazing roses and the greenest of lawns.

I miss you all and think of you often. I hope we all meet again wherever that may be. I will know to look for a buffet table because Max will be there and he will take me to the rest of you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Run Fast~Play Hard~And Watch For Me


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Meggie, you were very missed today as we ate our turkey dinner. You so loved turkey, and chicken, and beef, and chocolate and anything remotely edible! Remembering with a smile the time you ate all my sisters Christmas chocolates, even the ones from the tree! I was horrified and panicked but you were fine. 
Wishes, kisses and hugs being sent to you in doggy heaven and wishing you were still here to share this Christmas with me. xxx "Night night, sleep tight, Mind the buggies don't bite, love you".


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

In honor of the memory of Jake and Alli--Alli went first, and her photo is first, and Jake followed 18 months later--may my spirit meet yours on the other side.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Merry Christmas Daisy, We love you and miss you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Merry Christmas to my sweet Beau. We love you so much and miss you every day but today it was really hard. My secret Santa on the forum sent me a beauiful picture of my Beau in an ornament saying Best Friend. I just cried my eyes out when I opened the box. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

That is such a beautiful, touching ornament.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I missed this yesterday but i think of my dear Sadie 24/7 it would have been 29 months yesterday my sweet Sadie went to the bridge to young and to early and 3 years on the 29th December that my lovely Meg went to the bridge.
Hope you girls had a good time we will meet again to be together for ever.

Love Maggie


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Remembering my dear little, Toby, the rat terrier, who left us on October 23 this year. I will always miss him - a very sweet little guy.

Kris


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

I ventured out in the freezing rain on Christmas Eve to light a candle in the garden and shed a few tears in remembrance of our boy Wrangell that we lost on October 2. We grew older together and he changed my life in so many ways....I'll always be thankful for the journey he took us on.

Robert


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

holidays are hard when we remember our lost loved ones, both human and our furkids, i still will shed tears when i think about my first golden roxanne, my rescued golden liza, and my gordon setter allison. they were all cremated and i have their urns which makes me feel better. we will all be reunited in time.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is to remembering my Lyndi over these holidays. It has been 14 months since she left and a day does not go by that something makes me think of her......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas to my Munchkin and Gizmo (Samoyeds), my parents Mimi and Gizmo (Bichon Frises) and the pets I had as a kid.

Rob: Your Lyndi is just beautiful!!!!


----------

